
Modafinil more effectively induces wakefulness in orexin-null mice than wildtype - dtawfik1
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15652995
======
burnte
My wife takes this drug daily to offset the drowsy side effects of Lyrica.
Both ar ecovered by insurance, but when we pick them up every month, the non-
insurance "cash" price is about $1,700 per month. This is for a drug that is
40+ years old, and not even under patent in the USA. Insane.

